# Wwett new toys



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Who is in the market for something this coming week? 

For me it's not set in stone but I will be eyeing ridgid cameras very close. 

I haven't been to Wwett before but I hear the deals aren't bad?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wwett?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking at Picote. Hey Unclog, let me introduce to Kirk over at AJ Coleman. Best service bar none.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I ordered a RR from them once. Not sure who I talked with but service was great.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Me. I am thinking about opening a drain and sewer business to go along with my my plumbing business. I offer drain cleaning as part of my business now but i am looking to strickly target the sewer and drain side, jetting, sepic pumping ect.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Youall will find the prfectservice inc ads floating around there..


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone going to the WWETT/Pumper Show please stop and see me and tell me you are from the forum. Id love to chat and shoot the breeze. 

Also, not that i know it all, I DO know a lot of people from the industry and could maybe make some recommendations on who to talk to. So if you are looking to start a drain biz id be glad to help. 

Gear Junkie is right, Alan J Coleman is the best!!!!!! The knowledge in that place is too much to handle. Its where the "sewer force" resides.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

New camera and possibly a relining system. Also a sink drain cleaning machine, probably a DM138. Possibly a new hand gun or two, maybe from electric eel.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

What am I not looking for? I need a new camera in a bad way. I'm building a jetter so I'm looking for ideas. We're researching the feasibility of starting a trenchless business so that will be a lot of research. I'm also really close to designing and building some specialized equipment for the business so I might be scalping ideas. I'm not sure 3 days is enough. 

All of that and this is the wife and I's one vacation for the year so I'm looking to have a great time with all of you guys.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is the convention center a "gun free zone"?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Probably but I'm not. Just means don't bring the big one.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If you all get a chance talk to Marvin I he is at the AJ Coleman booth. He is the man Kirk is learning all about the sewer equipment industry.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> If you all get a chance talk to Marvin I he is at the AJ Coleman booth. He is the man Kirk is learning all about the sewer equipment industry.


Are you at the show?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumbducky said:


> Are you at the show?


I am hoping to make it out there tomorrow. I had class Monday and tonight. I do have a 5 am job to do, then plan on getting on 294 S and running down there.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Picked up a gorlitz 68 HD today at the show. Cutter heads, 150' cable, toolbox, and a couple extra cjtters, and autofeed 1860.00$ also got some probes rootx


----------

